
A Crypto Website Changes Its Data, and $100B in Market Value Vanishes - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-crypto-website-changes-its-data-and-100-billion-in-market-value-vanishes-1515443100?mod=trending_now_1
======
atwebb
Hmmm paywall, though the first 2 paragraphs give most of the information.

